# [SOLVED] windows 7 deactivated itself?



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

i have windows 7 but it deactivated itself about 6 hours ago. Heres a report from the tool MS told me to use?

```
Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 50
Cached Online Validation Code: 0xc004c4a2
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-XPF4D-W8GTF-WKWD3
Windows Product Key Hash: ANwwQXz2WYl7nWkmndEOOVHNhsg=
Windows Product ID: 00426-066-1738243-86237
Windows Product ID Type: 5
Windows License Type: Retail
Windows OS version: 6.1.7600.2.00010100.0.0.001
ID: {91EBA360-FD43-41EE-973E-28E097A7467F}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: 2.0.48.0
OGAExec.exe Signed By: Microsoft
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: Microsoft

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 100 Genuine
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 - 100 Genuine
OGA Version: Registered, 2.0.48.0
Signed By: Microsoft
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{91EBA360-FD43-41EE-973E-28E097A7467F}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7600.2.00010100.0.0.001</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-WKWD3</PKey><PID>00426-066-1738243-86237</PID><PIDType>5</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-322665868-441361010-3048518194</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Model>HP Pavilion dv6000 (GA456UA#ABA)  </Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Version>F.3D    </Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="4"/><Date>20071122000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>B8BA3607018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>ACRSYS</OEMID><OEMTableID>ACRPRDCT</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification><File Name="OGAAddin.dll" Version="2.0.48.0"/></GANotification></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>100</Result><Products><Product GUID="{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}"><LegitResult>100</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007</Name><Ver>12</Ver><Val>3C9ADF19BB775B0</Val><Hash>g56bq7l3POKnV5sHEpctdatlbJU=</Hash><Pid>81602-OEM-6872813-43812</Pid><PidType>4</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="16" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="18" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="1B" Version="12" Result="100"/><App Id="A1" Version="12" Result="100"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults>  

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7600.16385

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, RETAIL channel
Activation ID: a0cde89c-3304-4157-b61c-c8ad785d1fad
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00172-066-173824-00-1033-7600.0000-0772010
Installation ID: 016220980121201485410112150030974156442802936595378901
Processor Certificate URL: [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338[/url]
Machine Certificate URL: [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339[/url]
Use License URL: [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341[/url]
Product Key Certificate URL: [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340[/url]
Partial Product Key: WKWD3
License Status: Notification
Notification Reason: 0xC004F200 (non-genuine).
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 6/18/2010 12:33:05 AM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0xC004C4A2
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 6:17:2010 13:05
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:


HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: PAAAAAIABAABAAIAAQABAAAABAABAAEAJJQutYUoFMHUVFrZSCRqWcKDznC8343v4gycx5y0uvK78vr8

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
  ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
  APIC			HP    			 APIC  
  FACP			HP    		MCP51M  
  HPET			PTLTD 		HPETTBL 
  BOOT			HP		$SBFTBL$
  MCFG			HP    		  MCFG  
  SSDT			PTLTD 		POWERNOW
  SLIC			ACRSYS		ACRPRDCT
```


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: windows 7 deactivated itself?*

Notification Reason: 0xC004F200 (non-genuine).

where did you get win7 from


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 deactivated itself?*

I ordered a upgrade from MS. My laptop did have Vista. I was fine and all but then it just deactivated. Its been working since around christmas.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: windows 7 deactivated itself?*

now ms has listed it as pirated

phone ms for them to sort the problem out usually only takes them a couple of min if it is genuine


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 deactivated itself?*

oh, ok ill do that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: windows 7 deactivated itself?*

let us know how you get on


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: windows 7 deactivated itself?*

I called and they gave me a bunch of numbers to put in and it reactivated it. Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

